# Thursday Night Drinks 19th May Madinat Jumeirah



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello all,

As Marcel's busy with work (or enjoying Lebanon!) I have taken over the mantle of organising this week's evening of fun. Especially since the last time was so much fun & so many newbies came along... I am really hoping to see atleast a few of them this time too. :clap2::clap2:

Tentatively the venue is either Centimetro or Koubba bar in Madinat Jumeirah and we could probably meet up around 9. 

They both have outside seating so we can enjoy the last few weekends of being outside. Koubba also has sheesha if anyone's interested. 

I am waiting for confirmation about table bookings which is why the venue is not set in stone. However, I wanted everyone here to know that they should mark their calenders and get ready for a great night!

I will confirm exact venue by tommorow. All those who're interested please PM me for more details. See you there! 

This is my first time organising so if I've messed up, or left out too many details... please do let me know.


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

Was just killing time and found this 

Cobone: Deal: Enjoy the chef?s specially prepared appetizer and a bottle (750ml) of premium grape beverage at 17 restaurants and bars inside the Souk Madinat and Al Qasr for only AED 140 (value AED 350) - Treat yourself today!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Grape beverage?  Depending on the appetizers, this might be a good deal!


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

sure....will b there!


----------



## DOHA (May 17, 2011)

im interested


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

so the count till now is 
Ipshi +1
Saima +2
Ali +1
Dubai new kid +1
Bill
nitro from windsor
Dus + 1

Maybes
Ces + 1
Pamela P)
Yoga girl D)


Looks like a awesome group already!! This just might be a great night !


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Put me down as a maybe as well. 
Any finalization on the venue?


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

since people seem to prefer the sheesha venue... the final choice is Koubba

Everyone is invited to bring along friends as well


----------



## BettyLuna (May 18, 2011)

Hi,

I'm new here, in Dubai since January, and didn't have much time so far to go out and see anything of the city. Didn't know this kind of forum and meetings exist, but now that I found you, might be interesting to meet some people.


----------



## DOHA (May 17, 2011)

i think it would be very nice to know new people so count me in..........


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

updated list then

Ipshi +1
Saima +2
Ali +1
Dubai new kid +1
Bill
nitro from windsor
Dus + 1

Maybes
Ces + 1
Pamela D)
Yoga girl D)
Indomla
bettyluna
Doha
calbear


----------



## Tejay (May 16, 2011)

I might join as well...
Since we are all new, how do we find one another?


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Just send me a pm so I can reply with my phone no.

I will be getting there earlier to try and get a table... you call look for me "Ips.h.i.t.a" there 

A dutch person... Marcel will be pleased


----------



## BettyLuna (May 18, 2011)

Hm.....no idea how to send a pm.....will figure that out later


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

BettyLuna said:


> Hm.....no idea how to send a pm.....will figure that out later


you should have 5 posts here to unlock that application.

just type some blah blah in any of the threads posted


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

you have to make 5 valid (and apparently useful) posts to have the PM feature activated. I would say get busy in the forums and put up some posts on the Sandpit maybe?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

cami said:


> you should have 5 posts here to unlock that application.
> 
> just type some blah blah in any of the threads posted


Please do not encourage newbies to post 'nonsense' just to active the PM facility. The PM facility is only activated after making 5 *useful* posts!


----------



## DUS (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice one Ipshi!


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Good one Ipshi! Good to see you're getting a large group together! Have fun and I'll have a drink on your health from Beirut!


----------



## BettyLuna (May 18, 2011)

I already posted twice and still have no posts. What if I have nothing meaningful to say? Howi will I ever get these 5 points and the PM feature? 
Can I not just give you my email address here?


----------



## Fathy (May 12, 2011)

Hi Betty,

just write two more times here and you are done.


----------



## BettyLuna (May 18, 2011)

Thanks Fathy,

Are you not the one who wanted to go to the movie yesterday? I missed the 7:30 show but went to the one at midnight.


----------



## Fathy (May 12, 2011)

The movie night was planned for tonight not yesterday  any how I cancelled it so I can join you all tonight at Madinat Jumeirah.

which movie did you watch?


----------



## BettyLuna (May 18, 2011)

How what movie? The one! The only movie I would go to the cinema for, Johnny Depp. Thought it was yesterday and it was quite short notice, also 7:30 is too early for some working people. Do I have my points now? Still see nothing. 
Do you people meet every week and go out for drinks or do other things?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

There can be more then one 'event' on any given night.  Just start a thread and put all the details concerning location, date, time and what exactly is the event. Those who wish to come, will. Would suggest doing this not the day of but a few days prior to the event.


----------



## BettyLuna (May 18, 2011)

Thanks Jynxgirl. At the moment I won't organize an event, just trying to get to one that is already organized by others. Have 5 posts now but can't see the PM feature. What do I do wrong?


----------



## Fathy (May 12, 2011)

@ Betty,

I was joking with you  I knew you went for Johnny Depp!

From time to time there are something being orgnized so you have to keep looking 

If you like sports, tomorrow morning we are meeting in Jumeirah Beach for Volleyball, swimming,... if you like to join PM for details (This is under Sports ACtivity Thread).


----------



## Fathy (May 12, 2011)

@ Betty,

That is very strange that you don't have PM activated yes???


----------



## BettyLuna (May 18, 2011)

I still don't know how to PM - remember? 
And I don't like sports. Tomorrow I will be looking for a beach with shower facilities, any suggestions?


----------



## BettyLuna (May 18, 2011)

I am using Quick Reply, does that make a difference? 
And where would PM be if it would be activated?


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

BettyLuna said:


> I am using Quick Reply, does that make a difference?
> And where would PM be if it would be activated?


Betty, click on the persons name you want to PM and the option will show up...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It sometimes takes a bit of time to actvate the feature. I think that is a safety feature in place as well so that someone who makes five quick posts isnt able to spam the members before a mod should have a chance to look over the posts and delete/ban them.


----------



## BettyLuna (May 18, 2011)

No it doesn't. I see 3 options: 
View Public Profile
Find all posts by ...
Add ... to Your Contacts

Nothing at all about anything that looks like pm.....sorry.


----------



## Fathy (May 12, 2011)

@ Betty,

come and join us on the same Beach and we will not ask you to play. The one we are going to has shower facilities.

If you are coming tonight I will give you the exact location till your PM issue is resolved.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

BettyLuna said:


> No it doesn't. I see 3 options:
> View Public Profile
> Find all posts by ...
> Add ... to Your Contacts
> ...


This could mean that your flux capacitor on your machine needs to be reset... Are you using a laptop or desktop? Let me know and I will let you know how to reset the flux capacitor to enable the PM feature... it is easy to do...


----------



## BettyLuna (May 18, 2011)

@ indoMLA, I ma using laptop, but Jynxgirl said it may take a while until they check my posts, then I will have the PM feature. 

@ Fathy, how will I recognize you tonight> I don't really want to go there and start calling your user names.


----------



## Fathy (May 12, 2011)

@ Betty,

I will be wearing Blue


----------



## BettyLuna (May 18, 2011)

Fathy said:


> @ Betty,
> 
> I will be wearing Blue


@ Fathy, and I am sure you will be the only one wearing blue  Ill be wearing black


----------



## Fathy (May 12, 2011)

@ Betty,

  

your PM is working, you can PM me now


----------



## BettyLuna (May 18, 2011)

Looks like I can receive messages, but cannot send. They are "stored".
However.....Ill try again later. 

Thanks all for your help.


----------



## Fathy (May 12, 2011)

I think it works fine now...


----------



## DOHA (May 17, 2011)

Hi guys 
Just want to know in which bar we are going to meet tonight ( koubba or centimetro) and ididnt get any phon nomber as idont know how to PM


----------



## BettyLuna (May 18, 2011)

Hi DOHA,

If you click on someone's name you will see a few options, one is "Send a private message to ..."
If this option doesn't appear yet for you, it might take a while. 

Location has been chosen on page one or two, I think, it is the one with shisha.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

WOW, I leave this thread for one night and it grown from page 2 to page 5!!!

Ok so again... we are meeting at 9 pm at Koubba at Madinat Jumeirah 

Location: Al Qasr Hotel, Madinat Jumeirah, Jumeirah, Dubai
Tel: 04 366 6730


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

How late do you guys stay out until? I need to know as my bedtime is right at 10....
Also, is there dancing and stuff as this place? A brotha knows how, but doesn't boogy like that.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

a couple of us ended the last time around 3.30 am... erm... i'll leave the rest upto your own imagination 

this place has no boogeying but I think we do have plans to "get down tonight" at a later stage... WAY past your supposed bedtime!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

ipshi said:


> a couple of us ended the last time around 3.30 am... erm... i'll leave the rest upto your own imagination
> 
> this place has no boogeying but I think we do have plans to "get down tonight" at a later stage... WAY past your supposed bedtime!


Damn, that means I am going to have to take a little nap before heading out there, huh?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> Damn, that means I am going to have to take a little nap before heading out there, huh?


Yup take a nap. do what most people do here; dont have lunch at 12 or 1...eat after work..eat like a pig and pass out you should wake up at 9:00pm; if you do; you are good to go for another 5 ;6 hours


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

ipshi said:


> Hello all,
> 
> As Marcel's busy with work (or enjoying Lebanon!) I have taken over the mantle of organising this week's evening of fun. Especially since the last time was so much fun & so many newbies came along... I am really hoping to see atleast a few of them this time too. :clap2::clap2:
> 
> This is my first time organising so if I've messed up, or left out too many details... please do let me know.


Hey Ipshi,

Have not been on the site for a while, can not make it tonight but will have to start catching up with you guys again, it has been a while. :clap2:


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

stewy!!!! I have missed u and ur lads!!


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

hey anyone headed from or crossing emirates towers....wud b nice to get a ride! ANyone?

C u guys later tonite!


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> This could mean that your flux capacitor on your machine needs to be reset... Are you using a laptop or desktop? Let me know and I will let you know how to reset the flux capacitor to enable the PM feature... it is easy to do...


I think that one when over everyones head LOL


----------



## BettyLuna (May 18, 2011)

It got sorted without that thing, whatever it is....a flux capacitor.....I can send PMs now. 

Thanks


----------



## sarin61 (Jan 27, 2011)

I just saw this post when looking to do something or trying to find a place to hangout. One question I have though is whether the place allows guys who are all by themselves.


----------



## BettyLuna (May 18, 2011)

why should that be a problem? never heard of places where guys all by themselves are not allowed.....at least not in Dubai. Rather heard of places where women all by themselves are not allowed.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

U won't be by yourself if you just join us! Hope u do come


----------



## sarin61 (Jan 27, 2011)

Happened to me once when a bunch of us were trying to get into a club we were 4 guys and 3 girls and they did not let us get in and the place was near Irish Village. If that I not a problem then I would love to get out there. What time do most people get there



BettyLuna said:


> why should that be a problem? never heard of places where guys all by themselves are not allowed.....at least not in Dubai. Rather heard of places where women all by themselves are not allowed.


----------



## BettyLuna (May 18, 2011)

did they explicitly say that the problem was that you had one girl missing??? There are some clubs in London where only guys can't get in but they would let a 3/4 ratio in for sure...however, I think this place should be ok, I am new too...so will see.


----------



## BettyLuna (May 18, 2011)

anybody any idea how much a taxi would be from near mall of the emirates to the place where we meet? I have never been in that direction and don't want them driving me around for nothing. If it looks too much at least I can complain - not that it would change anything, but makes me feel better  

Ill be on my way in a bit.


----------



## sarin61 (Jan 27, 2011)

I will be heading out there... Planning to be there by 10 PM Hope the other newbies will be there by then 

I will be wearing coudroy coat with blue jeans so that people can find me. I cannot PM yet so once I can PM may be will reach out for numbers.



ipshi said:


> U won't be by yourself if you just join us! Hope u do come


----------



## sarin61 (Jan 27, 2011)

I am heading the Mall of Emirates way.. It is one straight road from the Mall of emirates. Do you want to meet at the Mall and then we head out?



BettyLuna said:


> anybody any idea how much a taxi would be from near mall of the emirates to the place where we meet? I have never been in that direction and don't want them driving me around for nothing. If it looks too much at least I can complain - not that it would change anything, but makes me feel better
> 
> Ill be on my way in a bit.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Well it should not cost more than 25 dhs. 

Sarin - this is not club so doesn't need couples... Its a bar so no such problems. Ask for me at the bar... We will b there... I think most will turn up max by 10


----------



## BettyLuna (May 18, 2011)

I am not quite at the mall....I live in a building about 20 min walking distance away from the mall, I don't drive.


----------



## sarin61 (Jan 27, 2011)

See you guys there.


----------



## Fathy (May 12, 2011)

Already there but no one yet


----------



## sarin61 (Jan 27, 2011)

I shud be there in another 20 mins unless the cabbie takes me for a ride



Fathy said:


> Already there but no one yet


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

What a great night!!! Thanks Ipshi for organizing. Looking forward to meeting all of you again.


----------



## sarin61 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wonderful night still going on


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

sarin61 said:


> Wonderful night still going on


Hey. Definitely nice meeting you guys. Gotta do this again soon, preferably near an air conditioner lol. Props to Ipshi for setting this up.


----------



## Nounii (Apr 19, 2011)

BettyLuna said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new here, in Dubai since January, and didn't have much time so far to go out and see anything of the city. Didn't know this kind of forum and meetings exist, but now that I found you, might be interesting to meet some people.


Iam new too
If u need any thing Iam here


----------



## Nounii (Apr 19, 2011)

I wish I can join,but Iam out side Dubai..
Can u make next week any time again


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks so much to all the amazing people who turned up... and even sat through the heat outside (we can safely say outdoor events are a no-no for most of us)

But I did have a great time and again a very very big thanks to everyone who came and made it such a great night and early morning!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey Ipshi,

Thanks for organizing this; it was very nice to meet some ppl...

cheers!


----------



## BettyLuna (May 18, 2011)

Thanks Ipshi!!! it was a great night. It is really surprising how so many people from different cultural backgrounds suddenly became a group of friends that seemed to be together forever! We had great fun! 

Looking forward to the next meeting!!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow sounds like this was very successful! Good on you ipshi for taking the initiative and organizing this for the new and regular forum members. Didn't make it but good to know the drinks nights are still alive!


----------



## BettyLuna (May 18, 2011)

Nounii said:


> Iam new too
> If u need any thing Iam here


Thanks Nounii, but I am not new anymore. Last night there was such a warm welcome for all newbies, so I don't feel to be a newbie anymore


----------



## DOHA (May 17, 2011)

*thanks*



BettyLuna said:


> Thanks Nounii, but I am not new anymore. Last night there was such a warm welcome for all newbies, so I don't feel to be a newbie anymore


hi every body
it was really amazing night. iam so happy that i met you all and hope to meet again soon
and thank you very very much ipshi :clap2:


----------



## xzee2008 (May 20, 2011)

Hey it was nice meeting everyone last night! Ipshi, thanks for organizing such a great event


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

It's so hard to figure out who is who considering most of you don't have your names as a username.


----------



## BettyLuna (May 18, 2011)

or we could put our real pictures here near our usernames ;-) I think we will figure it out in time who is who....a few of us already tried yesterday to remember each others posts. 
And I have no idea who you are saima1215


----------



## expatindubai (Apr 8, 2011)

hi everyone,

it's quite unfortunate that i came late in the game! just saw the posts now about the thu night thing. perhaps, same as everyone, i am also just new in dubai - been here for only a couple of months and im looking for new friends. in case there's another meet up soon, i'd be happy to take part and meet your seemingly nice and fun bunch! 

cheers!


----------



## sarin61 (Jan 27, 2011)

There is a movie night on Saturday. If you would like to join you are most welcome. It will be in the Mall of Emirates



expatindubai said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> it's quite unfortunate that i came late in the game! just saw the posts now about the thu night thing. perhaps, same as everyone, i am also just new in dubai - been here for only a couple of months and im looking for new friends. in case there's another meet up soon, i'd be happy to take part and meet your seemingly nice and fun bunch!
> 
> cheers!


----------



## expatindubai (Apr 8, 2011)

sarin61 said:


> There is a movie night on Saturday. If you would like to join you are most welcome. It will be in the Mall of Emirates


cool! thanks for extending the invite. can you pls pm me the details?


----------



## sarin61 (Jan 27, 2011)

Will PM once we know the time. It will be mostly in the evening.



expatindubai said:


> cool! thanks for extending the invite. can you pls pm me the details?


----------



## hackisack (May 2, 2011)

We are keen for the next meetup.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

canuck and xzee2008 -- i do not even remember ur names right now... geez i have no idea how to put all the names against user ids... but im glad so many people had fun! inspite of the heat!


----------

